# Something sticking out my budgie's vent



## Zackx (Sep 11, 2021)

My 1 year old budgie suddenly became weak and is not eating anything. She used to lay 5-7 eggs at a time. But today I saw something coming out of her vent and I wonder what it is. At first I thought maybe her egg is stuck but the part near vent is all soft and I think she probably can't poop because of this. Anyone know how to solve this plz help!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why on earth have you been allowing this poor budgie to lay so many eggs?
How many clutches has she had in total?
How many this year?

She is only one year old and should NEVER been allowed to breed at such a young age, much less multiple times. 

This poor bird has a prolapse and must be seen by an Avian Veterinarian immediately!
If there are no Avian Vets near you then find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.
Time is of the essence if you want this poor little budgie to survive!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
Avian Association of Veterinarian


Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of being a good pet owner. You should always have an "emergency fund" put aside to cover unexpected costs from injuries or illness. 

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As FaeryBee has indicated your bird had a cloacal prolapse, which means tissue that should be inside has popped outside, this is a *very* serious problem and needs immediate attention by a vet.


----------



## Zackx (Sep 11, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Why on earth have you been allowing this poor budgie to lay so many eggs?
> How many clutches has she had in total?
> How many this year?
> 
> ...


This is the first time.i never had thought about this issue coz this is the first time we bought any budgie and she started laying eggs immediately after we kept her with a male.even tho I stopped letting her lay egg recently for around more than week. She got this issue only after that. And yes I will surely reach out a veterinarian asap. Thanks a lot and thanks for letting me know what's the problem.i will be able to find diagnosis much sooner.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How many times has she laid eggs previously?
Do you have a nest box in the cage?

The female needs to be separated from the male into a travel/hospital/quarantine cage at this time.
Keep her warm and give her Guardian Angel or Pedialyte.

Guardian Angel//Pedialyte//Pedialyte Recipe

Try to make an emergency appointment with an Avian Veterinarian today!

If your budgie survives, you will need to do EVERYTHING necessary in the future to prevent breeding.
In this particular case, the female and the male need to be separated into different cages and placed in different rooms.*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------

